# Cooking Time For A Large (32lb) Top Round Roast Beef



## sjdthepcmd

I have a roast beef dinner tomorrow for a large crowd and I am cooking a 32lb top round roast and it's my first time cooking one this large, my serving time is 6pm and I am trying to get some idea as to when to start cooking so I get a good rest time for the roast, my calculation is 10 to 11 hours at 275 to 300 degrees, does anyone have experience with a roast this large I could use some advise?

Thanks,

SJDthePCMD


----------



## prairiechef

yes.

trim the meat, cut it in half across the entire pc of meat, then cut both of those pc into two again. You end up with 4 long pc of meat, about 5" thick and about 14" long. Easier to roast, easier to carve, easier to serve, easier to handle.


----------



## chefbillyb

I cook 24 lb top round roasts all the time, at 32 lbs are you sure it's not a Baron of Beef. I used to take the large rounds and stick a long thin knife into the roast, then stick cloves of garlic down into the center of the roast. We would carve the roast on the line, people would see the garlic cloves in the middle of the roast and try to figure out how they got there. Of course being the wise guy I am, I always told them I feed the cows garlic gloves and some get stuck in the meat....Ok back to the roast, I would cook at a higher 350 degree for between 6 and 8 hrs 130 degrees, if it's cooking faster than you like, then turn it down. This way you control the beef and the beef doesn't control you. Season the outside with seasoned salt and granulated garlic. Slice thin and it will be tender, thicker is not better when using a top round................have fun.............ChefBillyB


----------



## chefbuba

I cook #24lb tops every week, at 350 to 110, takes right at 3 hrs.


----------



## sjdthepcmd

Thank you for your advice. Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## sjdthepcmd

Thank you ChefBillyB,

You and I are on the same page, your advise is great and I appreicate your detailed explaination. I'm off to the kitchen to get started. OBTW What time is your Food network show on air? LOL if you don't have one you should! Hope you have a tatseful day!

Thanks for your advise!

SJDthePCMD


----------



## charles121251

Help,

     I am catering this weekend and I need help with Roast Beef for 110  guest(I am also serving at least 40#Smoked Turkey Breast).  What I need to know is what cuts of meats come in a 35 to 40 size.  The largest cut that I have cooked is a 25 to 30 pound Shoulder Clod.  Is there another that I can use?  I want to have it as big as possible rather that splitting the meat in smaller units.  I feel the large piece is more impressive.

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

